# LF- Metricide



## someguy

I try;d the search function, and one post, but, i could use some more information.

WHERE TO GET IT. 
Bowers. Is this the only place?? I try'd going to there site, which didn't go to well, couldn't find anything other then their location. Any ideas what their hours are??
Is the the only place to get it? or is there and alternative in surrey that happens to be a block from my house? lol

HOW MUCH TO DOSE

I recall a comment in a post somewhere, that said that the metricide everyones useing here is twice the strength? So i would assume you dose half as much?? can anyone confirm?

DIFFERENT CHEMICAL NAMES?

Why does excel have a different chemical name ?

Does the difference in strngth change the breakdown proccess? 


Hope theres someone that can' help out with some of this......


----------



## eternity302

I went to Bowers myself, I think they close at 6pm or 5pm! You can just call them, why not?

Follow the excel dosing and divide it by half, since the dosage is twice as strong!


----------



## someguy

why not?? i've been looking and i can't find the call button on the keyboard anywhere?? is it on every Keyboard?? maybe my laptop isn't good enough for that feature, i even looked on my cell phone, and typed in bowers, and hit the send button, still didn't work.  lol

i suppose that WOULD work wouldn't it,lol


----------



## eternity302

Are you shy to make a phone call to them?
If so, drive down to viking way, first strip mall on your left side depending where you coming from, bowers is on ur left as you enter, metricide is on the left of the entrance door! There you go, you dun even hafta talk to anyone or ask where the metricide is =)


----------



## target

Here you go:

Bower's Medical Supply
Unit 9 - 3691 Viking Way Richmond, BC, V6V 2J6
Tel: (604) 278-7566, 1-800-663-0047 
Fax: (604) 278-7525

http://www.bowersmedical.com/first.php


----------



## someguy

lol, yah been to the site, know where it is, know how to call, was pretty sure they weren't open sundays...... 

We've confrimed that it's double strength, so use 1/2 dose's

still looking for the other answers though


----------



## CRS Fan

Bowers is a medical supplier and they are not open on weekends. I know I worked there many years ago. If you go into the left entrance, you can buy at Bowers Homecare (it used to be called Innes-Allen) but Ted (the owner) bought this subsidiary out. I believe their hours are 8:00 - 5:00 M - F (I know the wholesale end used to be open from 8:00 - 4:30 M - F).

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## Scholz

Why doesn't anyone take the time to find this stuff for themselves. They HAVE a computer allready. hmmmmm I want to know how to dose excel.... where could i possibly find out how to dose excel... the manufacturers website would never have that kind of imformation on it.... never so i best not look there. I'll ask other people to find the information for me.

http://www.seachem.com/support/PlantDoseChart.pdf

You'll have to do the math yourself!


----------



## someguy

~~previous rant~


----------



## fkshiu

someguy said:


> Why doesn't anyone take the time to actually read the post before making smart A$$ remarks?
> 
> If you took the time to read my original post, i don't believe there is any question to WHAT the dose for excel is, but, only to confirm that metricide is HALF the excel dose. And that has been confirmed, which you'd also know if you READ. By no means am i using anyone to do the work for me. I do put trust into the gained knowledge of the board, and was under the impression that people in this community where welcome to ask for help, without insulting comments.
> 
> Not sure where you got the idea that anyone was looking for the dose of excel from, but i'd imagine it was from not READING. But perhaps this is a wasted breath anyways, since anything said before hand wasn't read properly anyways.


Your responses in posts #3 and #6 to others' attempts to answer your initial questions were a bit perplexing. It seems that it was in this context that Scholz gave his sardonic reply. Rather than being "smart A$$" there seems to be some exasperation on Scholz's part.

I have a feeling that you were attempting to use some humour is #3 and #6, but it doesn't appear to have been clearly communicated.

This is another classic example of the Internet not being able to easily convey the body language and inflection necessary for clear communication. Humans are able to pick up these subtle cues almost subconsciously when we are talking to each other face-to-face. You can't do that with just text so misunderstandings always arise which invariably snowball into flame wars.

To quote Jules from Pulp Fiction: "Let's just all stay cool like a bunch of little Fonzies".


----------



## someguy

~~sigh~~

Perhaps your right fkshiu, it defiantly rubbed me the wrong way, and yes i indeed was attempting to use humor in the mentioned reply's....... i'll remove my rant, and downplay anymore drama.......

Back to business...... still have some unanswered questions...... anyone have any incite?


----------



## jkam

Bowers. Is this the only place?? *Try looking at other medical supplies stores, I was going to but I was in the area of Bowers. There's a couple by metrotown* 
I try'd going to there site, which didn't go to well, couldn't find anything other then their location. Any ideas what their hours are?? *Hours are 9-4 M-F* 
Is the the only place to get it? *probably not * 
or is there and alternative in surrey that happens to be a block from my house? *If there's a medical supply store by your place, try it*

I recall a comment in a post somewhere, that said that the metricide everyones useing here is twice the strength?* correct * 
So i would assume you dose half as much??* Yes, dose half of what you normally would with excel. * 
can anyone confirm? * I can confirm that I've been doing that with mine*

Why does excel have a different chemical name ? *It doesn't, it has a different brand name*

Does the difference in strngth change the breakdown proccess? *no*

There you go, all questions answered.

Mods, can we make a sticky for the usage of metricide? We seem to get these threads every week.


----------



## ibenu

http://www.henryschein.com/us-en/Search.aspx?searchkeyWord=metricide

I order mine from here, had to sign up to get access but I said I was a small animal practice LOL. My orders arrive within 24 hours at my door CC payment takes way longer to come out than delivery. I think 4 jugs (4 gallons) was 86 bucks.

My understanding from all my google doctorate is that excel is 1.6 % glutes and the metricide is 2.6.

Dosage is what you want up to double, some people use more for algae BBeard killing. I love it, my plants love it. And when I am dedicated about getting it into the tank I have less algae.

Excel says although they contain glutes its "different" yet the benefits appear identical to most planted tank consumers eyes.

I have never bought it from a store front so Im sorry I cant share that info with you. can say I use between 60-90ml in my 250 g with great results.. That sounds like a lot, but its what I do so thought I would share..

Lisa


----------



## jkam

ibenu said:


> Excel says although they contain glutes its "different" yet the benefits appear identical to most planted tank consumers eyes.


I think they say it's different because they water it down and probably put something in it so it doesn't expire as quickly. My new jug of metricide expires in about a year. My old bottle of excel expires in next year (I purchased it last year, so apparently it has a 2 year shelf life)


----------



## someguy

thanks for the input ibenu! Got any extra bottle still kicking around?? i was looking at that fert on your blog, looks interetsing, was considering giving it a go. 

nice reply jkam! lol

so metricide is a brand name as well, and they are both using the same chemical i assume then.....


----------



## jkam

yes, the chemical is gluta_____. cant remember the rest.


----------



## fkshiu

jkam said:


> yes, the chemical is gluta_____. cant remember the rest.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Glutaraldehyde


----------



## neven

I went with Ibenu's advice as where to buy, but with a little more looking into the company, i found their canadian version: https://www.henryschein.ca

going the route ibenu mentioned left me at the international site that wouldn't quote me a shipping cost. This way using the canadian site, your total cost is $25.10 after shipping/taxes and in canadian funds


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks

does anyone know were to get matricide in east van


----------



## WCL

With a minute of internet searching and a phone call to a couple medical supply stores, I found it is unlikely you will find Metricide in a store in Vancouver. It is not for home use so the little medical supply stores and pharmacies you see around the city are not going to carry it.

There are only a couple of large warehouse type medical supply places in the lower mainland that are supplying all these aforementioned smaller medical supply stores with their products. 

One of these is in Delta (didn't get the name) and another is Bowers in Richmond. The people I talked to were in Vancouver and they indicated that it is these couple places that supply most places (stores, health care centers, etc) with their stock. They didn't know of any place like a Bowers Medical in Vancouver. 

Johnnyfishtanks, do you need a ride out to Bowers in Richmond?
Contact me and i will pick you up and drive you out there or go get it for you.

You are in East Van. I live in South Van, 54th and Main and it doesn't take long to get there at all. They are open M-F until 4:30.

Dennis.


----------



## RDonald

At Bowers ask the receptionist right at the door for the Metricide, she'll know exactly what you're after. She asked me right away if it was for my aquarium, they see enough of us enthusiasts to know we're looking for it but she had no idea what it was used for or how to dose it. Just follow all the previous advice about Excel/Metricide dosing.

Cheers!
Ryan in Richmond


----------



## fkshiu

The receptionist at Bowers is hilarious.

Me: "Where's the Metricide?"
Her: "You're using it for your aquarium, right?"
Me: "Yup"
Her: [rolls eyes] "Second shelf down behind you. The last place I would have ever thought to put that stuff is in an aquarium."

I thought about it and realized that we're dumping a medical-grade hospital disinfectant into our tanks. Yes, we are a weird bunch.


----------



## scherzo

I used to get drilled when I bought Potassium Permanganate from the Pharmacy. (I use it as a plant dip to get rid of snails).

I'll check with my pharmacy friend to see if he can get Metricide in for a possibly GB.


----------



## Blueice

For those who purchased Metricide at Bowers in Richmond recently, can you tell me how much it was? I'd like to know if it's cheaper to purchase it at Bowers or at www.henryschein.ca. Thanks!


----------



## WCL

4 liter jug $23.49 tax included a few weeks ago. Bowers is a Canadian company. Why not shop there.


----------



## neven

by all means if you can get to richmond and have the time do it, but for those who cannot, or do not wish to spend 3 hours on a bus, use http://www.henryschein.ca

price was adjusted due to HST after my original quote, so costs $27.19 for a gallon

keep in mind to get to bowers would cost me almost 3 hours of my time, and $7 in bus fare, so it's a better deal on my end

oh and when i ordered it was on backorder on the site, but yesterday night it shipped out, and i got it via purolator today. They shipped it from their distribution center in delta


----------

